# Acrobat Professional



## Stiff (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,
hab leider keine geeignetere Stelle gefunden, wo ich meine Frage los werden kann. Ich hoffe das hier ein Photoshopexperte ist, der sich auch mit Acrobat Pro auskennt. Es ist wahrscheinlich relativ simpel, aber wie oder wo kann ich beim Acrobat die Schriftfarbe der eingefügten Seitenzahl einstellen. Da ich mein Dokument drucken will und die Seitenzahl auf einem dunklen, grauem Hintergrund liegt, würde ich gerne die Schrift in weiss haben. Entweder es gibt dafür keine Einstellung oder ich bin zu blöd. Hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

Mit besten Grüßen 

Roman

Rutscht gut rein


----------



## themadman (29. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
was sagt denn die Hilfe (von Adobe Acrobat) zu dem Thema?


----------



## mogmog (30. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen


Naja ich würde es mir an deiner stelle nicht so Kompliziert machen. Wenn du nehmlich die Acrobat Pro. version hast hast du auch den Distiller!  Und einen Acrobat drucker. du kannst aulso aus fast jedem Programm eine PDF erstellen lassen (Drucken) Bsp. Word ect. Aber ich erstelle solche Dokumente am liebsten mit den FreeHand oder mit dem InDesigne.
Aber denke bei Bildern an den CMYK Modus ansonnsten sehen die Bilder e aus. 
Binde am Besten noch die Schift Type in die Druckforlage ein Falls der Rechner von dem aus es gedruckt werden soll diese Schrift nicht kennt.   


Gruß


----------

